# Cell Phone



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2017)

What kind of cell phone tracker is advised? I'd like to know where the phone is at any certain time.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

iPhone or Android? Covert or overt?

I use FollowMee GPS Tracker | Real-Time GPS Tracking Mobile App for iPhone overtly (I think the Android version can be installed covertly). I use the API (paid, but I think the basic service is free) to link to my home automation software, when our phones are out of the house the lights go out.

My wife just uses Find My Friends (or whatever it’s now called and F the new icon) to have my drink ready when I get home.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

@CharlieParker , you are spoiled.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

It depends on what you are looking for and any other features you want. 

If you want to track the phone stealthily, I've used Glympse GPS Tracker. It works on both Android and iPhone. 

I've used others as well, but my wife and I now use Find My Friends. You can set it up so you get alerts when the phone leaves or enters an area (house, neighborhood, store, school, etc). 

Both work well. Just depends what you're looking for. There are others with more features, like browsing history, etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2017)

Thanks guys. I forget to ask about a car tracker.


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks guys. I forget to ask about a car tracker.


There are heaps to choose from. But if you are after simplicity, try one that plugs into the OBD (On Board Diagnostics) Port which is normally located under the steering column. Its out of the way, and is plug n play. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

I use the app Life360. It shows where someone is at any moment, all the trips he/-she has taken, and the driving speed. You can add as many people as you want. I have all my family. They can see where you are too.


----------

